# Sons First Deer BBD



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ben shot his first deer tonight. Made his Papa PROUD! Buck was 15 ft away and he stayed calm enough to drill him in the chest! I have seen this buck 2 times myself. I shot a tree, that stepped into the way, when I had him at 18 yds with a bow 2 days before halloween. GOOD JOB BEN!

10 points plus a split brow tine. 18 inch inside, 10 inch g2, 8 inch g3. 

Any recomendations on a taxidermist that will trade walleye fishing for a mount? lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great deer!!! Good work lil Papa!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations!! That boy will be walking on air for days.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Great buck, Best of luck to you in the future, Mossy Oak Pro Staff


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice papa. You have to be proud.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrat's to the young man!!! and you....what a good buck


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome buck, congratulations!!!!


A tree stepped in your way


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Awesome buck, congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> A tree stepped in your way


I guarantee tha TREE learned his lesson about getting in my way! Ever seen what a grim reaper broadhead does to a 4 inch sapling that don't pay no attention!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Scott!! It's funny how a parent gets 3 times more nervous and excited as the kids do during the hunt. He will be hooked for life!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Damien buck. Awesome.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang! That's a trophy he'll be chasin for years! Nice job!!!!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Boy, he'll be bragging at school tomorrow... and nobody will believe him 

Congratulations!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

River Anglin said:


> Boy, he'll be bragging at school tomorrow... and nobody will believe him
> 
> Congratulations!


He already printed off copies for school. Lol


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Buck!!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats to that young man thats a nice buck


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great buck and great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The smile says it all. I'm jealous. Haven't seen anything that nice yet.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you and your son! Great buck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome buck! Probably glad that sapling got in the way now... congrats to that little guy! He's got bragging rights now:!:!:!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Good base on the bad boy. Nice job Ben, dad had to know where to put you so you could capitalize on the one he missed. ha


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:!Congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well done, Ben...you too Scott...!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome, this is something the two of you will never forget!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

CONGRATS, That is so cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!! He will want that mount in the living room, lol


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Was talking with Weaver about our own first deer. Made me realize my first deer was killed from a tree on the same trail no more than 30 yds away. Mind you that was roughly 20 years ago. Thought it was cool enough to share.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice deer! Congrats to Ben!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that is a nice buck. It will be sometime before he beats that kill......


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Very nice buck. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats! great first deer!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Fantastic first deer,great job there young man.Congrats to you both.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome...so much in fact, I had it put in our OGF newsletter that came out today, pic and all. Your son might get a kick out of it!


----------

